# Mid-cycle Bleeding



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

If there is mid-cycle bleeding and no temperature shift, is that something to worry about?

I've had normal cycles for a while, but I hadn't been temperature charting for the past few months. This month I wasn't really consistent with when and I'd skip many days as we were out of town a lot, but today on day 28 my temp was pretty typical for my pre-ovulatory temperatures and I was bleeding around day 18-20. I've never had spotting before. Not sure if it is something I need to talk to a doctor about or not.

ETA: How do I tell the difference between spotting and a light period?


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

Do you have a link to your chart?

Occasional midcycle light spotting is rarely something to worry about. Assuming it wasn't implantation bleeding (you would have had to ovulate early, and your temps would be up), it could just be ovulatory bleeding (from the dip in estrogen) that was interrupted by travel & stress. Spotting that lasts weeks on end, all through your LP, or smells strange are concerning, but (from what I understand) I wouldn't worry about spotting a few day.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...aph_module.png


----------

